# e2 visa



## m55rkv (May 25, 2010)

Hi, myself and my family wish to move to florida and all the other visas we have looked at seem to be no good for us! How easy or hard is it to get in on e2 investment visa and is it worth trying??? 


thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to read through some of the more recent threads here, the stickies and uscis.gov

The short version - E2 does not lead to Green Card and children will be on their own once they reach legal age. Approved E2 will undergo renewall audits. Your business did not grow, is not profitable, does not add to the US market - no renewal. Some have turned into international and very successful businesses but in very particular niches.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

m55rkv said:


> Hi, myself and my family wish to move to florida and all the other visas we have looked at seem to be no good for us! How easy or hard is it to get in on e2 investment visa and is it worth trying???
> 
> 
> thanks


That's the issue with the E2 visa.......it's often the only one left.

Had you said, "I'm a single, young, healthy person whose already run several small business, been bankrupt twice, but now have a little capital behind me, and have a great business idea that I want to storm the US market with".......I would have had no hesitation telling them that there is a special visa for this specific purpose called the E2.

As you're not one of these people, be very cautious and be sure to remove the rose-tinted specs when researching.

The FAQ at Hodkinson Law Group is as good as any.

If you start to investigate further, here's my advice:
* use only a qualified US immigration attorney to advise you on the visa.
* avoid one-stop shops
* read at least a dozen sob stories about E2 folks who've lost everything gone home -- if you can't find them, you're not looking hard enough.


----------

